# "تجمع ثوار ليبيا" يؤكد مقتل القذافى



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*"تجمع ثوار ليبيا" يؤكد مقتل القذافى *

                           الخميس، 20 أكتوبر  2011 - 14:54





                            العقيد الليبى الراحل معمر القذافى                         
 طرابلس (أ.ش.أ)
  
صرح نور الدين أبو منقار، القيادى فى "تجمع ثوار ليبيا"، اليوم  الخميس، بأن العقيد معمر القذافى توفى نتيجة إصابته فى القتال الدائر  بمدينة سرت بين الثوار وما تبقى من أنصار الزعيم السابق.

وأوضح أبو منقار أن القذافى توفى فى الطريق أثناء نقله من سرت إلى مدينة مصراتة (150 كيلومترا شرقى طرابلس).

وكانت مصادر الثوار فى طرابلس صرحت فى وقت سابق اليوم بأن القذافى ألقى  القبض عليه أثناء هروبه مع قيادات بنظامه السابق فى رتل عسكرى من سرت، حيث  قامت قوات الناتو بقصف الرتل.

وفى العاصمة طرابلس خرج المواطنون إلى الشوارع وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية  بكثافة، فى الهواء، وساروا فى مواكب بالسيارات ترفع علم الاستقلال الليبى،  معبرين عن فرحتهم بنبأ اعتقال معمر القذافى.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=516590&SecID=88​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*"الفرنسية" تبث صوراً لجثة القذافى بعد اشتباكات فى سرت *

                           الخميس، 20 أكتوبر  2011 - 13:35





العقيد الليبى الراحل معمر القذافى                         
 طرابلس (أ.ف.ب)



بثت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية منذ قليل صورة لجثة العقيد معمر  القذافى ، فيما نقلت وكالة أنباء رويترز عن مسئول فى المجلس الانتقالى  الليبى اليوم، الخميس، تأكيده وفاة العقيد الليبى معمر القذافى "متأثرا  بجروحه"، وذلك عقب لحظات من إعلان مسئول آخر بالمجلس اعتقال القذافى  والمتحدث باسم قواته موسى إبراهيم. 

من جانبه، صرح محمد شمام، وزير الإعلام فى المجلس الانتقالى الليبى، بأن  مصطفى عبد الجليل، رئيس المجلس الانتقالى، سيظهر خلال ساعات ليؤكد صحة هذه  الأنباء.

وذكر طبيب لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية أن أبو بكر يونس جابر، وزير الدفاع فى  نظام العقيد معمر القذافى، قتل فى سرت، وقال الطبيب عبد الرؤوف، إنه "تعرف  على جثة أبو بكر يونس جابر" فى مستشفى سرت الميدانى.

وبحسب مصادر طبية وأحد المقاتلين، جرح أيضا قائد الكتاب الأمنية للنظام  السابق منصور الضو ونقل إلى المستشفى الميدانى نفسه. وكان تردد أن منصور  الضو بين أقطاب النظام السابق الذين لجأوا إلى النيجر فى سبتمبر، كما تحدث  التليفزيون الليبى فى طرابلس، تليفزيون "ليبيا الحرة"، عن اعتقال منصور  الضو فى سرت.







http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=516493​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*الليبيون يحتفلون بمقتل القذافى بمطار القاهرة*

                           الخميس، 20 أكتوبر  2011 - 15:50





العقيد الليبى الراحل معمر القذافى                         
 كتب ماهر عبد الواحد
  

تجمع الركاب الليبيون المغادرون من وإلى مطار القاهرة فى صالات السفر  والوصول بالمطار، وبدأوا فى التكبير والتهليل احتفالا بما سمعوه من أنباء  عن مقتل العقيد معمر القذافى.   

كان الناطق باسم المجلس الوطنى الانتقالى الليبى عبد الحفيظ غوقة اليوم  الخميس، مقتل الزعيم الليبى السابق العقيد معمر القذافى، فيما أعلن محمد  عبد الكافى المسئول بالمجلس أن جثة الزعيم السابق معمر القذافى ستنقل إلى  مكان سيبقى فى طى الكتمان لأسباب أمنية.

وقال غوقة "نعلن للعالم أن القذافى قتل على أيدى الثوار"، معتبرا أنها  "لحظة تاريخية ونهاية الديكتاتورية والطغيان"، وقال عبد الكافى "جثة  القذافى بحوزة وحدتنا فى سيارة وسننقلها إلى مكان لن نعلن عنه لأسباب  أمنية".

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=516664&SecID=97​


----------



## MAJI (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 
ولابد لليل ان ينجلي ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر
كل حكم ظالم لابد له بالزوال 
الحكم الذي يطبق الحرية والديمقراطية واحترام حقوق الانسان هو الذي يدوم .
شكرا لجهودك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## مسلم 1483 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رغم أن المسيح أمرنا أن نصلي لأعدائنا ونحبهم ولكن مع هذا لا استطيع إخفاء فرحتي لمقتله بتلك الطريقة.
لربما بعضكم لا يعلم كم كان يضطهد المسيحين. في زيارة استمرت لعام ونصف تقريبا لليبيا لم توجد سوى كنيستين فقط في البلاد كلها، واحدة في طرابلس واخرى في بنغازي وكانت سيارات المخابرات تراقبها 24/7 لكي لا تبشر بالمسيحية وهنالك قصة مشهورة عن قتل 3 طلاب جامعيين كانوا قد ارتدوا عن الاسلام واعتنقوا المسيحية ويعتقد ان دكتور جامعي عراقي كان قد بشّرهم. بينما القذافي الحقير وابنته عائشة كانوا يدعون للإسلام اينما ذهبوا ولا تصدقوا كم من الالاف كانوا قد ارتدو عن المسيح واعتنقوا الاسلام بسببه وقد كان كلما يزوره وفد اجنبي يعطيهم نسخة من القرآن في محاولة لاسلمتهم. وهاهو يموت ميتة بشعة وكان يختبئ في مصرف صحي كالجرذان وهذا ما يستحقه وليس سوى قليل ممن رآه اليوم و الان يتعفن في الجحيم.

*


----------



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة للذكرى
السادة الافاضل الشيوخ
محمد حسان - عمرعبدالكافى - صفوت حجازى
فى حد فاهم حاجة*​ ​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *صورة للذكرى
> السادة الافاضل الشيوخ
> محمد حسان - عمرعبدالكافى - صفوت حجازى
> فى حد فاهم حاجة*​ ​




*هؤلاء الشلة التي كانت تصطاد أبناء المسيح وتضللهم. كان يمولهم ويرسل شيوخ إلى بريطانيا لكي يأسلموا البلاد ولكن ااااااه احاول ان اتخيل ردة فعله عندما زهقت روحه ووجد مصيره. اه أليس غريبا انه داعية إسلامي وفي ذات الوقت أرتكب مجازر لا تعد ولا تحصى. *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يا ربى لا---- لا نشمت فى حد---لا يا ربى لا--- ابعد عنا شعور الإنتقام و الكره--فمها فعل لم يكن هو من فعل-- لقد كان اداه يحركها الشيطان --ليس إلا-- لن نفرح بالموت -- لن نفرح بالدم--إغفر له يا رب -و إغفر لنا-


----------



## مسلم 1483 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا ربى لا---- لا نشمت فى حد---لا يا ربى لا--- ابعد عنا شعور الإنتقام و الكره--فمها فعل لم يكن هو من فعل-- لقد كان اداه يحركها الشيطان --ليس إلا-- لن نفرح بالموت -- لن نفرح بالدم--إغفر له يا رب -و إغفر لنا-



*أعتذر منكي أختي الغالية لو سبب أي إزعاج في ردي. ولكن أعتقد أنني احتاج لوقت قبل أن أصل للمرحلة التي وصلتي لها. يابختك :new5:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*احسن...*

*game over يا قذافي*

*هي دي الثوره الحقيقيه مش الي حصل في مصر*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا ليبيا *

​​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بالرغم من ظلمه لشعبه وإهانته للمسيحيين وللكتاب المقدس في بعض خطاباته 
  إلا إني حزنت كتير لما سمعت بخبر مقتله وشفت صوره الفظيعة وهو ميت هيك! 
لأنه مش بطبع المسيحيين الحقد والكره لدرجة التشفي بموت إنسان وقتله
  ربنا يرحمه ويغفر إله هو هلأ بين إيدين ربنا وأكيد ربنا العادل رح يعاقبه بحسب عدله 
  شكرااا للخبر أخي النهيسي​


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *احسن...*​
> 
> 
> *game over يا قذافي*​
> ...


*لعلكِ تقصدين أنها العورة الحقيقية التي حققتها الطائرات الغربية .*
*لعلك تقصدين أنها العورة الحقيقية التي قضت بأكثر من 100000 ليبي ، وما كان القذافي ليقتل عشرهم في نهاية حسمه .*
*لعلك تقصدين أنها العورة القيقية التي لم تبقِ حجراً على حجر والتي جعلت من سرت مقبرة جماعية .*
*إلخ*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لعلكِ تقصدين أنها العورة الحقيقية التي حققتها الطائرات الغربية .*
> *لعلك تقصدين أنها العورة الحقيقية التي قضت بأكثر من 100000 ليبي ، وما كان القذافي ليقتل عشرهم في نهاية حسمه .*
> *لعلك تقصدين أنها العورة القيقية التي لم تبقِ حجراً على حجر والتي جعلت من سرت مقبرة جماعية .*
> *إلخ*



*مش هرد عليك ... بس القذافي جعل من شعبه شحاتين و من يعارض يذبح و هذا يكفي ...*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> *أعتذر منكي أختي الغالية لو سبب أي إزعاج في ردي. ولكن أعتقد أنني احتاج لوقت قبل أن أصل للمرحلة التي وصلتي لها. يابختك :new5:*


 
 لا يا اخى الغالى لم انزعج منك--- انا انذعجت عليك--- لا تقلق سوف تصل  وتتعدانى كمان و بكره تشوف-- كل ما هو لي هو لك-- نحن شركاء فى جسد واحد-- جسد الرب-- فلا تستعجل-- تئنا-وحده وحده  هتوصل- بس أطلب من الرب ان يجعل عينك تنظر من خلاله-- حتى لا تكون نظرتك ارضيه-- و صق فى توقيطات ربك-
الرب يباركك و يشددك- صلاتى لك


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مش هرد عليك ... بس القذافي جعل من شعبه شحاتين و من يعارض يذبح و هذا يكفي ...*​


*ومن قال إني أأسف عليه ؟؟؟*
*كلامي واضح ، عن هذه العورة .*
*وعن هذا الفشل .*
*ومن قال بأن شعبه شحاتين ؟؟ هناك مليونين عامل أجنبي .*


----------



## يهودى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*i wanna say

congratz*


----------



## red333 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا ربى لا---- لا نشمت فى حد---لا يا ربى لا--- ابعد عنا شعور الإنتقام و الكره--فمها فعل لم يكن هو من فعل-- لقد كان اداه يحركها الشيطان --ليس إلا-- لن نفرح بالموت -- لن نفرح بالدم--إغفر له يا رب -و إغفر لنا-


 

انت مسيحية حقيقية
تحياتى


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2011)

برغم كل اللى عملوا سوا فى شعبه او المسيحين من طغيان وقهر

الا ان طريقة مقتله كانت غير ادمية بالمرة بجد

الافضل كان يتحاكم

الله يرحمه ويسامحوا


----------

